# Decoy rigging place??



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Hey Guys,

Anyone know if they big decoy rigging place thats is always at PTE. Mouillee duck show has a website?? They're the ones that sell all the decoy cord, weights, snaps etc. I thought it was called decoy riggs or something like that, but i couldn't find anything on google. I'm lookin for some light tan decoy cord.

Any help would be appreciated!!

Jeremy


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Not the place you are talking about but they have the same stuff www.doctarilonglines.com I have their pamphlet at home its like something in Indiana


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

GSPHunter said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Anyone know if they big decoy rigging place thats is always at PTE. Mouillee duck show has a website?? They're the ones that sell all the decoy cord, weights, snaps etc. I thought it was called decoy riggs or something like that, but i couldn't find anything on google. I'm lookin for some light tan decoy cord.
> 
> ...


Jeremy,

Decoy Rigs out of Indiana is the vendor your referring to at Pte. Mouilee. They do not have a website as far as I know.

If your looking for cord, you should be able to hit the local Surplus Store for parachute cord. You may have a hard time finding it in tan though.


----------



## rpeckens (Oct 14, 2003)

http://www.knutsondecoys.com/


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SabikiRig said:


> Jeremy,
> 
> Decoy Rigs out of Indiana is the vendor your referring to at Pte. Mouilee. They do not have a website as far as I know.
> 
> If your looking for cord, you should be able to hit the local Surplus Store for parachute cord. You may have a hard time finding it in tan though.


Yes, Decoy Rigs is the place to talk to, but no they have no website. I have the catalog...phone number is 219-659-8371.

One word of caution about "parachute cord". Most you can buy at surplus stores and other local places floats because of the way it's constructed. If you're using long-lines, you don't want it to float and be visible. The real hunting cord, like the stuff Decoy Rigs sells, sinks. Trust me...been there...done that. It pays to buy the real stuff.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

just ducky said:


> Yes, Decoy Rigs is the place to talk to, but no they have no website. I have the catalog...phone number is 219-659-8371.
> 
> One word of caution about "parachute cord". Most you can buy at surplus stores and other local places floats because of the way it's constructed. If you're using long-lines, you don't want it to float and be visible. The real hunting cord, like the stuff Decoy Rigs sells, sinks. Trust me...been there...done that. It pays to buy the real stuff.


Parachute cord never been a problem for me. Been using it for singles and mainline droppers for a long time.


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

> Parachute cord never been a problem for me. Been using it for singles and mainline droppers for a long time.


It works great for those applications, but as the mainline for a longline setup, it does not work well. 

Unless you like parachute cord in your prop.


----------



## SabikiRig (May 1, 2004)

BFG said:


> It works great for those applications, but as the mainline for a longline setup, it does not work well.
> 
> Unless you like parachute cord in your prop.


I do not use Para Cord for my mains so I will take your word on it! 

5/16" Diamond Braid works very well.......


----------



## GSPHunter (Apr 1, 2003)

Thanks for the help guys!! I will have to give them a shout.

I'll also check out that website _doctarlonglines_.

P.S. I've made the mistake of using Parachute cord on my singles and yes it definitely does float. Live and learn.

Thanks again

Jeremy


----------

